# What size BFGoodRigh TA Radial for 15 inch Rally II Wheels



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the Stock 15x7 Rally II wheels for my 69 GTO. I want to get some BFGoodrish TA Radials and I am not sure what the right tire size is for the front and the rear. I dont want massive rear tires and small front tires. I just want some nice standard size TA Radials. What sizes fit nicely on the 69 GTO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have 245x60x14 and the width is really nice. They are on 14X7 rims.

IMO: if you want a nice not too wide but not narrow tire perhaps the 60 series are worth looking into? I really like the width of mine. The whole car has a nice squat to it. 

With 15's your s should really look good.


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

GTO Judge, your car is a beauty! Like the 245/60's too!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jtwoods4 said:


> I have the Stock 15x7 Rally II wheels for my 69 GTO. I want to get some BFGoodrish TA Radials and I am not sure what the right tire size is for the front and the rear. I dont want massive rear tires and small front tires. I just want some nice standard size TA Radials. What sizes fit nicely on the 69 GTO?


I'm running BFG P245/60-15's on all 4 corners of the Beast. They don't rub (now) but just barely on the front. When the fronts are about halfway through to max steering lock, the outside edge of the tire misses the front lower corner of the wheel opening by less than 1/4", but it does clear. I had a little rubbing on the left side at first until I reworked the corner of the wheel opening trim at that spot.

I think I could go a little wider on the rear with custom backspace wheels, but not by much. There's room for larger diameter, but not much wider.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pontiacsniper said:


> GTO Judge, your car is a beauty! Like the 245/60's too!


Thanks


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a 71 and just got some new 15 Rallye IIs. I am going to go with 235/60s in the front and 255/60s in the back. I want to fill up the rear wheel wells a bit more and make her look a little more aggressive..

Currently it has 235s all around and the rears just look too tucked under for my taste.

Dan


----------

